# whats this spore type thing?



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

so i bought a nice rock of xenia, and noticed it has these types of spores growing out of the side, about 1 or 2 of them. Now they have started to grow on my live rock too. What on earth is it?










Photo 0 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I see Aiptasia on the bottom right. But don't see what spores you are refering to.??


----------



## Reef Reaper (Sep 12, 2010)

+2


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry, thats what im on about, its tiny and looks like a little spore in the tank....

what is it, and what should i do?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its a pest anemone and will multiply like wild fire. Kill it. Joes Juice, Aiptasia X, Lemon Juice, using a syringe.


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

Yip it is Aiptasia, get rid of it but if you wanna keep Marines get used to seeing it.

Some folks keep hem and think they are nice to look at but they can get out of control and can sting your fish.


----------



## Ben92 (Mar 25, 2012)

I pulled the whole chunk of rock out to kill mine. No chances


----------

